# Need a good place to PAY HUNT HOGS



## Predator56 (Jan 24, 2009)

I figure in middle or south georgia there has to be some good pay hog hunting places....can you guys help me out?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 24, 2009)

addisons in abbeville


----------



## kspi (Jan 24, 2009)

millwood  or  flatrock  in Dublin,ga   the Brooks boys will put you on em


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 24, 2009)

Type in www. hog   guide. net as one word with no spaces. When I try to cut and paste the link is shows up as removed for profanity


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 24, 2009)

gspbrad said:


> Type in www. hog   guide. net as one word with no spaces. When I try to cut and paste the link is shows up as removed for profanity



Imagine that


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 24, 2009)

bull0ne said:


> imagine that



please fill us in  if its so funny


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 24, 2009)

gspbrad said:


> please fill us in  if its so funny




lil tommie had lots of trouble following the rules and kept coming back over and over again with different usernames and plugging his guide service and his 28% protein feed.  so the name is now a no no

either way if someone is looking for a hog hunt he can prolly help


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> lil tommie had lots of trouble following the rules and kept coming back over and over again with different usernames and plugging his guide service and his 28% protein feed.  so the name is now a no no
> 
> either way if someone is looking for a hog hunt he can prolly help



now that is funny !!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 24, 2009)

Call benny taylor at henderson village gamelands at 4782170350. Tell him robbie gave you his number. He will hook you up.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 24, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> you're kidding?



Did you know that certain words could be _outlaw_ed?


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 25, 2009)

Email this guy right here, he is the man and will put you on them!

rogerreuter@gawildhoghunting.com


----------



## bud 123 (Jan 25, 2009)

*hog hunts*

pm sent

i do guided hog hunts.   middle ga wild boars    and  oconee river outfitters.
i have 1200 acres free range and a 500 acres perserve i do guided hunts on.
we do gun ,bow,and dog.stand and stalk


----------



## lostacres (Jan 27, 2009)

Streetsweeper said:


> Email this guy right here, he is the man and will put you on them!
> 
> rogerreuter@gawildhoghunting.com



He does not have any hogs in his "pen" right now and is offering $75.00 for some if you have any.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 27, 2009)

Done


----------



## easbell (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you looking for a pen hunt or free range/fair chase?


----------



## buddylee (Jan 27, 2009)

Easbell has some good hog hunting. Give him a call.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 27, 2009)

easbell said:


> Are you looking for a pen hunt or free range/fair chase?



i dont know about the thread starter, but myself and a co-worker are looking for a "free range" area to hog hunt.

if you know somewhere let me know.
btw - we dont run dogs


----------



## Lilrock (Jan 28, 2009)

All in all is (www. hog guide .net) a good place to hunt or not worth the time of day!


----------



## gigem (Jan 28, 2009)

Call easbell, he will put you on a hog , no matter how you want to hunt!


----------



## Predator56 (Jan 28, 2009)

all pm's replied to


----------



## lostacres (Jan 29, 2009)

Lilrock said:


> All in all is (www. hog guide .net) a good place to hunt or not worth the time of day!



He does a good job., There are MANY satisfied Woody's customers that have hunted with him
LA


----------



## lock on (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm looking to video a hog hunt to put on a DVD possibly even be on strongbuilts the world of hunting! Anyone got plenty of hogs and want help advertising their guide service, I'm interested!


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a place to hog hunt for my 8 yr old son. Looking to get him in the woods more before next deer season and "keep the fire burning" so to speak.
Eric


----------



## mattech (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.hogwildhuntingga.com/index.html


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 30, 2009)

My friend Russ has a place..Smokehouse outfitters.He is offering a special discount hunt..Trophy boar (2"+ cutters),dogs,and your weapon is a knife.Oh yeah did I mention the hunt will take place at night?That's why it is discounted...lol

E-mail him or call him,and ask him about the night time knife hunt special.

http://smokehouseoutfitters.com/index.html


----------

